# Free GPS navigation for samsung bada OS ?



## khmadhu (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,
is there any free app for bada os which allows to download maps for ofline use like nokia does?.

if there is no free app atleast name the paid app other than route66.

i am having samsung wave 525 mobile.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking for something similar... I have S5800 mobile...

Arun


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 21, 2011)

No native Bada apps are there.
Use Google maps (Java version)


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 21, 2011)

Does it support downloading maps for offline use? I would like to download them at home through home internet and then use it on the go without using internet... Online (tracked) GPS navigation not essential

Arun


----------



## xyz (Jan 22, 2011)

Have a look and see if GpsMid might work. It offers completely free offline vector maps with search and routing. It is also not native but java (j2me) based, but hopefully still works.

The map data is from OpenStreetMap and you can choose which regions you want to include.


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 22, 2011)

sakumar79 said:


> Does it support downloading maps for offline use? I would like to download them at home through home internet and then use it on the go without using internet... Online (tracked) GPS navigation not essential
> 
> Arun



I don't think so. It uses GPRS to download the maps. Just get a GPRS plan (DOCOMO 48, will be good) & use GMaps.


----------



## Sid (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

There is an application known as 'Mobile Atlas Creator' for the PC. Using this you can download maps on your PC and convert them for your mobile application. There are 2 j2me apps that work with this.

Mobile Trail Explorer
mobile-trail-explorer - Project Hosting on Google Code

TrekBuddy
TrekBuddy - J2ME application for offline GPS tracking

Try both of them and find out which works best for you.

Mobile Atlas Creator can be found here.
Mobile Atlas Creator


----------

